# Best fast spray nano wax to use?



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Which spray wax are you working with, I bought the red bottle of mothers fx high gloss and having really hard time to wipe it off even in a cool garage, once I bought a blue bottle of nanowax that was great and easy but can't find it no more in stores. So which spray wax would be your choice?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Meguirs Ultimate Liquid Wax is the best I've used and easiest to take off as well. I can do the whole car in 30 to 40 minutes. Just something to consider

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Duragloss 951 is the best by far. 

ps: he want spray wax, not liquid wax
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I use Meguiars ultimate quik wax. I think it has the best color booster, shine and protection. Period


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Meguiars have good quick wax. 

I try the aquawax, and the quick wax and i prefer the aquawax. 

Also the aquawax have better value/performance 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

its not the best no. But it does what its suppose to do unlike 90 percent of other competitors. I think detailers pro series and wolfgang is really good.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

Haha, now I use only wolfgang product for the exterior 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

warplane95 said:


> Duragloss 951 is the best by far.
> 
> ps: he want spray wax, not liquid wax
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I read that hence why I put "just something to consider" because I don't use spray waxes


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good, bad or indifferent, I just use Nu FInish.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok thanks guys, how about the turtle wax ice, seen some YouTube's on it and it seems to work good?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Ok thanks guys, how about the turtle wax ice, seen some YouTube's on it and it seems to work good?


I haven't used it since 06 and that was the regular wax. It promised I could use it on a black car in the sun being I was waxing a land yhat (03 300A Marauder) so I tried it. Worked out well for me on it and the Legacy's white Pearl paint. I currently been using the Prestone wax as you dry and spray touch up for bugs and bird **** with meh bare minimum results.


----------

